# suche bestimmtes Gästebuch



## DavidGanzleben (23. September 2005)

*suche bestimmtes Gästebuch*

Hi!

Ich suche ein Gästebuch,

das werbefrei ist,
das sich direkt einbinden lässt (also nicht extern oder popup),
bei dem man Schriftfarbe, -größe (und am wichtigsten Schriftart) ändern kann
und bei dem es gute Smileys mit zum einfügen gibt.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## forestspyer (23. September 2005)

*AW: suche bestimmtes Gästebuch*

Burning Book

http://www.woltlab.de


----------

